# Fish eating a brittle star



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

I don't have any idea how many brittle stars are in my reef but there are loads of them. Today I saw my dragon wrasse eat one. I don't remember ever seeing a fish eating one of these things because, well beacuse, they are brittle and have the consistancy of glass.
The wrasse pulled it out of a rock by it's arm and kept chewing it and spitting it out until the thing was completely consumed.
You would think I don't feed him enough. :fish9:


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> I don't have any idea how many brittle stars are in my reef but there are loads of them. Today I saw my dragon wrasse eat one. I don't remember ever seeing a fish eating one of these things because, well beacuse, they are brittle and have the consistancy of glass.
> The wrasse pulled it out of a rock by it's arm and kept chewing it and spitting it out until the thing was completely consumed.
> You would think I don't feed him enough. :fish9:


Paul

I thought it was supposed to be the other way around.


Interesting.

my .02


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Yes it generaly is the other way around, if the Brittle Stars are Green then I wouldn't worry infact I would be hoping it eats the rest of them.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

I could see that happing wrasse eat brittle worms. We are talking about the little stars that if you see one you have thousands right? It would be something to take notice of if it was going after a brittle star like mine that is about a foot and a half across he is the prime suspect in the disappearance of my carpenter wrasse. We need some control of those little one because there numbers can reach the tens of thousands but they are good rock cleaners.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

I'm going to go buy a dragon wrasse today!


----------

